# Trump pulls healthcare bill[trumpnocare}trump blames rep.ryan {sad}



## charley (Mar 24, 2017)

... Trump is angry at Rep. Ryan, he blames him for the failure of the Health care bill, Ryan pleaded to pull the bill that was going to crash, maybe try to delay until another day..as usual Trump denies that it was his fault...Trump has never admitted guilt or said he was sorry for anything he's  ever done.


----------



## CG (Mar 24, 2017)

I call it a win for now. Idgaf who you are, you all know trumpNOcare is shit


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think the new plan is to let obamacare collapse, rather than try and fix it and end up blamed for the problems that happen afterwards. I'm just blown away that for 7 years reps said all they want to do is repeal it. so in 7 years they didnt have a plan they would agree on, WTF have they been dong all this time


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I think the new plan is to let obamacare collapse, rather than try and fix it and end up blamed for the problems that happen afterwards. I'm just blown away that for 7 years reps said all they want to do is repeal it. so in 7 years they didnt have a plan they would agree on, WTF have they been dong all this time



Obstructing, that's all they know how to do.   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2017)

Ryan even said something to the effect that they had gotten used to being an obstruction party and didn't know how to get anything done anymore


so there you go


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2017)

CG said:


> I call it a win for now. Idgaf who you are, you all know trumpNOcare is shit



not the die hards- they were frothing at the mouth for that piece of shit bill to pass and you can't even believe some of the stupid justifications I had seen

oh there will be two more stages of changes.... like what? that have gone as well as this so far? gtfo


----------



## meanstreek (Mar 24, 2017)

trump is god

 he can save us

no mexxes no black


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> trump is god
> 
> he can save us
> 
> no mexxes no black



... not today he can't save you, we all know 'the trumpster' loves Blacks & Mexicans, of course trumpy is christ !!      ..


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 25, 2017)

This is what happens when your party profits from fanning resentments, not governing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 27, 2017)

so ACA is going to collapse, how is this good for anyone? ( any average person )  7 years of complaining and ryancare was not ready for this day WTF. Dems arent going to be able to do shit. so the question is how long before the great healthcare crisis begins?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2017)

They foolishly put a short time limit on it...they really need to focus on pharmaceutical caps and heavily consider federal to state mandate malpractice reform (a huge reason why Healthcare is sky high) 
Our state lost half of the hospitals that deliver babies and 2/3 of its obgyn because they have some of the highest malpractice insurance rates. 
The upside to the aca here was a lot of new technology in our hospitals and a major crop up of walk in centers and places like minute clinics..there needs to be more of that. 

To say that everyone in America has Healthcare is telling a diabetic or asthmatic to go fuck themselves ...a diabetic can't walk into an emergency room two three times a day to check their sugar...how do they handle their insulin or insulin pump.. 
How bout the person with a pic line (more advanced but needs constant maintenance-pro tip..cranberry juice cleans it out) those with genuine mental health needs that aren't an emergency? How bout anorexia (laugh but it will kill someone) physical therapy after a broken bone?
Are these people supposed to go to the emergency room? 
I don't even use the fucking aca and I see the value in it...it has a LOT of problems? Why can't those be worked on instead of wiping the slate clean?
Why are we one of the only first world countries that don't have first class Healthcare? If our nation is so great why can't we take Canada's plan..or the UKs plan and make it better?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2017)

Wall of text...clearly the vyvanse kicked in :/


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2017)

and this crap- its ok to dump coal waste in streams....and to strip safety standards for coals workers 

and I am noting that 50k jobs were lost under Obama and that really fucking sucks , but dumping waste in streams and stripping safety for miners to bring it back? there has to be some happy medium why is it all or nothing?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/03/27/mine-safety-bills-fire-up-tensions-in-coal-country.html


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> and this crap- its ok to dump coal waste in streams....and to strip safety standards for coals workers
> 
> and I am noting that 50k jobs were lost under Obama and that really fucking sucks , but dumping waste in streams and stripping safety for miners to bring it back? there has to be some happy medium why is it all or nothing?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/03/27/mine-safety-bills-fire-up-tensions-in-coal-country.html



And they coal industry has now basically said those jobs aren't coming back, even with the loss of regulations.


It's like when the A/C company kept half the jobs they were going to send to Mexico in Indiana and then got a huge tax break.   A week later the company announced it would use the tax relief to fully automize the plant and eliminate those jobs anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 27, 2017)

I know I said this before, but if I walk into CVS and buy insuln needle pen tips its $150, if I use my insureance its $25 and if I go on amazon its $6. system is fucked up


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2017)

Can you still find them on amazon? I thought they were gone. But ya. It's super screwed up. 

My grandmother had a stroke from diabetes ...to be fair she lived a long life. My cousin on the other hand died at 30 yo in Spain from an asthma attack. I have food allergies that are leaning towards eventual need for an epi pen. I get super angry when people act like walking into an emergency room is the same thing as health care.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Can you still find them on amazon? I thought they were gone. But ya. It's super screwed up.
> 
> My grandmother had a stroke from diabetes ...to be fair she lived a long life. My cousin on the other hand died at 30 yo in Spain from an asthma attack. I have food allergies that are leaning towards eventual need for an epi pen. I get super angry when people act like walking into an emergency room is the same thing as health care.


I still find them on amazon, but they dont carry normal syringes anymore


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

here's a positive spin on trump withdrawing from climate change agreements

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38034165

and I'll narrate for heck 
and cut to one of the most important paragraphs

The Paris agreement became part of international law in super-quick time, mainly because countries were aware of Mr Trump's threats to wreck the deal.
"His negative impact is as overblown as his haircut," said Joe Ware from Christian Aid.
"He's already generated the fastest coming into force of any treaty with the ratification of the Paris treaty in record time."
If Mr Trump decides to withdraw the US from the Paris Climate Agreement it would be a blow to the deal - but not the terminal one that many fear.
China, India and all the major emitters have reiterated their belief at this conference that the deal is irreversible and they will honour their commitments. Mr Trump appears to have forged a spirit of unity among all parties at the conference, even the World Coal Association (WCA).
"What we are focussed on is how do we implement the Paris agreement and how do we support countries to implement their nationally determined contributions," said Benjamin Sporton from the WCA.


-everyone other nation is the paris agreement is stepped up, 
-environmental groups are seeing a big uptick in both donations and membership inquiries
-its predicted that people wont go down without a fight over drilling in national parks- because they're our national parks (shouldn't this be a no brainer? I'm serious)
-the keystone pipeline still has an ass load of hurdles before it puts down that russian steel on american soil 
-and trump promised to divert money to infrastructure- states that already have a green push are expected to take infrastructure money and pour it into green initiatives because many have already -started to build an economy around it 
- clean coal may actually get a bump in spending money---you know, if they can get past that whole "fuck safety for minors" and "poison of communities the mines are in" thing- google cancer alley in the US for more good times.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

oh, and he's supposedly withdrawing from the paris agreement today- but you won't see that news on any right wing news sites - I checked


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> oh, and he's supposedly withdrawing from the paris agreement today- but you won't see that news on any right wing news sites - I checked


lolz, I forgot to pin yesturday


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> here's a positive spin on trump withdrawing from climate change agreements
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38034165
> 
> ...


thanks, still TLDR


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

wth!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> wth!


i love that your making an effort tho, I will pay you back by using sheriv15 on my next order of bac water


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

aw thanks..make it before 3/31 tho

some dude has been killing me in numbers- proof you guys are all homos


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

repubs are repealing an internet privacy bill-
lifting it allows your isp to sell your browser history info- this includes your cell phone provider

dont see anything about it on right wing news organizations- just literally every other kind
http://www.npr.org/2017/03/28/521831393/congress-overturns-internet-privacy-regulation


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

strange- I thought flint water clean up was from the goodness of the federal governments heart and concern for clean water- looks like they were sued and had to pay up

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...lion-settlement-to-replace-flints-water-lines


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2017)

SheriV said:


> strange- I thought flint water clean up was from the goodness of the federal governments heart and concern for clean water- looks like they were sued and had to pay up
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...lion-settlement-to-replace-flints-water-lines


dont they do this already. I bought a new truck and was looking at tonnaue  covers now when I go on facebook adds pop up for chevy and gmc trucks and truck bed covers


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2017)

so how much longer till obamacare collapses, anyone know? I think this could be a worse scenario. at least if they pass ryancare people will have some option, no if it collapses they may not be obligated to do anything at all


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 29, 2017)

I live near Flint what do you want to know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 29, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> so how much longer till obamacare collapses, anyone know? I think this could be a worse scenario. at least if they pass ryancare people will have some option, no if it collapses they may not be obligated to do anything at all



It's not collapsing.   If the R's would quit defunding it it would be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> It's not collapsing.   If the R's would quit defunding it it would be fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess its state by state, in ohio premiums only went up 3% in arizona it went up 117%, still needs work, but if in some states it collapses how much longer do we have till it becomes a crisis


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 29, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I guess its state by state, in ohio premiums only went up 3% in arizona it went up 117%, still needs work, but if in some states it collapses how much longer do we have till it becomes a crisis



Premiums went up because of coverage differences.   In some states you could by just a bare bones policy that doesn't cover anything and a kid of people did.    The ACA created federal guidelines for what needed to be purchased.   It is more expensive but for the first time in forever those people have real insurance, not just catastrophic coverages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2017)

theres some side by side scenario somewhere of the direction insurance premiums were going on their own vs how the aca affected premiums and from the side by side showed the aca helped keep premiums down- now that could be straight liberal hyperbole- I have no idea tbh

our state has always been medicaid generous , we've had an open market for as long as I've been an adult and I've had employer based insurance for most of my life- so my personal experience on the matter really sucks 

I know my ex husband couldnt get ins in NC that he could afford - and even if he could it was only catastrophic coverage and the dickweed was definitely poverty line for a little while


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 29, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/thehill....n-see-huge-gains-in-first-quarter-ratings?amp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

